# عيوب المسبوكات و اسبابه



## مهندس مواد و معادن (3 سبتمبر 2007)

عيوب المسبوكات و اسبابه​ Casting Defects


تعتبر المسبوكات المحتوية على عيوب مرئية او غير مرئية منتج غير مرغوب به و لا يسمح بوجود هذه العيوب عند الاستخدام. و تختلف العيوب من حيث الحجم و الشكل و الضرر التي تسببه على القطع و امكانية الاصلاح. عيوب قابلة للاصلاح و عيوب اخرى غير قابلة.

الانواع الرئيسية لعيوب المسبوكات و اسباب حدوثها بمختلف انواع السباكة بوجه عام للمسبوكات الحديدية و غير الحديدية.


1 ) الزوائد (Fins)or (flush) : 

تحدث بالمسبوكات عند سطح انفصال القالب و عندة ادلة الدليك لوجود خلوص بين نصفي الريزق. 
و يكون سبب الخلوص من خطاء اثناء عملية التجميع للقالب او نتيجة لعدم تطابق نصفي النموذج الخشبي لهذا يجب مراعة دقة القياس . و ايضا ممكن ان يحدث بسبب عدم ربط القالب بشكل جيد و احيانا نتيجة لضغط المعدن المندفع يفتح القالب مما يسبب هذه الزوائد.
تكمن مشكلة الزوائد المعدنية في : هدر المعدن المصهور , و صعوبة ازالة الزوائد مما يجعل يزيد التكلفة الانتاجية و الوقت , و ايضا في بعض الحالات تغير الابعاد المطلوبة للقطعة.







​



2) نقص المعدن او عدم الاكتمال (Incomplete Casting) :

نقص المعدن او عدم اكتمال القطعة بسبب نقص المعدن المسكوب في القالب و الاسباب الرئيسية لهذا العيب هو الخطاء في تصميم منظومة الصب او التغذية او ان المعدن المسكوب بارد نسبيا و تجمد قبل عملية اكمال عملية الصب. و ايضا يلاحظ عند عدم سيولة المعدن بالدرجة الكافية , و عند تجمع غازات تمنع ملئ القالب بالمعدن, و يحدث كذلك عند تسرب المعدن خلال الثغرة المتكونة عند سطح الانفصال نتيجة لسوء ربط نصفي الريزق (القالب).

3) التشققات (Cracks) :

عبارة عن تشققات واضحة يمكن ان ترى بالعين المجردة او باستخدام مكبر تكون طولية او متعرجة, تحدث عموما على الاطراف الحادة للقطع و الزوايا . اسباب حدوث التشققات عديدة و اهما سوء التصميم للقطعة او قالب النموذج الخشبي. فمن المفضل الابتعاد عن الزواية القائمة و الحواف الحادة و استبدالها بي انحناء دائري قدر المستطاع, و من الاسباب الاخرى المهمة التقاء جزئين مختلفين بالسماكة في القطعة نفسها مما يحدث اجهادات داخلية نتيجة لاختلاف درجات الحرارة و في مثل هذه الحالة من المستحن استخدام المبردات او تغير التصميم.

​

اعوجاج المسبوكات :

ويحدث نتيجة لعدم تساوي سمك جدرانها , لذا يجب تحسين التصميم و استعمال مبردات للاجزاء السميكة من المسبوكة.


الالتحام (Cold Shut) :

 وهو على شكل انخفاض اخدودي ينتج بسبب عدم الالتحام التام بين تيارات المعدن الداخلة من جهات مختلفة. و يحدث بسبب عدم سيولة المعدن بالدرجة الكافية او عدم توجيه المعدن توجيها صحيحا و بالذات لانقطاع تيار المعدن عندء ملء القالب. التقاء جزء بارد مع ساخن من المعدن في المسبوكة.



الفقاعات الغازية (Gas Holes):

و هي فقاعات من الهواء او الغازات التي تتكون القالبو تبقى بالمسبوكة على شكل فراغات صغيرة موزعة باجزائها المختلفة.
واسباب ظهور الفقعات الغازية بالمسبوكة هي عدم نفاذية القالب للغازات بدرجة كافية (شدة الدك مع تهوية رديئة) , و رداءة انواع رمل المقالبة و الدليك و سوء تهوية الدلاليك, و رطوبة الدلاليك عند وضعها في القالب, وصب معدن لم يتخلص بعد جيدا من الغازات. و يجب تجنب المستويات الافقية الكبيرة بالمسبوكات و الاستغناء عنها حيث يمكن ذلك باستعمال مستويات مائلة.


فجوات التجمد (فجوات الانكماش) Shrinkage Cavities :

 و هي الفراغات التي تتكون نتيجة لعدم كفاية المعدن المغذي للمسبوكة في اماكن تجمع المعدن, و كثيرا ما ترى فجوات التجمد بالمسبوكات على شكل عدد كبير من الفقاقيع الصغيرة تسبب انسحاقية المسبوكة و مساميتها.
والاسباب التي تنجم عنها فجوات التجمد و الانسحاقية :
- التصميم الغير صحيح للمسبوكة و لاوضاع المصبات و المغذيات ( التكنولوجيا).
- ملئ القالب بمعدن اسخن من الازم و الخطاء في تركيب المعدن مما ينتج عن انكماش زائد.
- يجب ان يكون الانتقال من الاجزاء السميكة الى الاجزاء الرقيقة بالمسبوكة تدريجيا حتى يعوض ذلك فرق درجات الحرارة في عملية تجمد المعدن.
و تصبح مشكلة فجوات التجمد (الانكماشية) ذات اهمية بالغة بالنسبة للمسبوكات المصنعة من السبائك العالية الاتكماش مثل الفولاذ بانواعه.


فصوص الخبث (Slag Inclusions):

 و هي احتواءات من الخبث بجسم المسبوكة تكون على شكل اجسام لامعة او حفر في جسم المسبوكى تقع في القالب من بودقة الصب , و اسباب حدوث هذا العيب سوء تنظيف المعدن من الخبث و ايضا الخطأ في الصب و سوء تصميم نظام الصب.
ويمكن تفادي هذا العيب عن طريق اضافة فلاتر سيراميكية في منظومة الصب او عن طريق تغير نظام الصب من البودقة(من اسفل البودقة).​ 

فصوص الرمل (Sand Inclusions):


الفصوص : 

وهي نقط المعدن غير الملتحمة تماما مع المسبوكة , ة هي النقط التي صبت في القالب اولا, و تتجمد هذه الفصوص في المسبوكات الزهر على شكل زهر ابيض صلد يجعل من الصعب تشغيل السبوكة بالقطع.





اصلاح عيوب المسبوكات : 


يمكن اصلاح نقص المعدن بالمسبوكات الكبيرة بملئ المكان الناقص بالمعدن باللحام او بصب السائل عليه.

ويمكن ان تستعمل لسد الشقوق الصغيرة و الفجوات غير العميقة بالمسبوكات المعدنية باستخدام اجهزة خاصة تستخدم اسلاك من الصلب الطري و النحاس الاصفر و الزنك. و ينظف سطح المسبوكات قبل الاصلاح بالقذف الرملي.



اعداد​(المهندس محمد حلواني)​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة ونتمنى الاستمرار على هذا المستوى من التميز


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (4 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم يلغنا رمضان ولا تجعلنا من المحرومين فيه


----------



## STEELMAN85 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goodzeelaa (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد65 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ممكن عيوب السباكه للنحاس
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (2 فبراير 2009)

مشكور ياهندسه على هذه المعلومات
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng/a_nabawy (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي كل حال بس انا طالب اعدادي وكنت بطلب بحث وافي ان امكن عن صناعة المسبوكات عامة


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (18 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## samurai..m (16 يناير 2010)

مهندس مواد و معادن قال:


> عيوب المسبوكات و اسبابه​ casting defects
> 
> 
> تعتبر المسبوكات المحتوية على عيوب مرئية او غير مرئية منتج غير مرغوب به و لا يسمح بوجود هذه العيوب عند الاستخدام. و تختلف العيوب من حيث الحجم و الشكل و الضرر التي تسببه على القطع و امكانية الاصلاح. عيوب قابلة للاصلاح و عيوب اخرى غير قابلة.
> ...



:20:


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله جهدك الطيب


----------



## quality3 (6 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع ، ياريت يا بشمهندس ترفق صور بعيوب المسبوكات وطرق علاجها وان امكن لو فى ادوات تستخدم فى كشف هذه العيوب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الكوماند (29 يوليو 2012)

هذا افضل موضوع بحثي عن عيوب السباكه , بارك الله فيك


----------



## الوردة z (10 أغسطس 2012)

حاووو الموضوع


----------



## الوردة z (10 أغسطس 2012)

حلوووووو الموضوع


----------



## waled.suliman (19 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

